# Inputstream to Outputstream



## darkeye2 (18. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

inzwischen bin ich am verzweifeln, ich will eigentlich nur alle empfangegen daten genau so unverändert weiterschicken, doch da scheiterts schon. Bei einem BufferedInputStream wird bei readLine  scheinbar das \r\n immer rausgeschnitten, bevor es weitergeschickt wird, bei einem DataInputStream funktioniert die whileschleife irgendwie net:

```
while((line1 = di.readUTF()) != null){
							System.out.println(line1);
							//pwC.print(line1);
							dsC.writeUTF(line1);
							dsC.flush();
						}
```

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## madboy (18. Sep 2010)

Komplett unverändert kannst du Daten so weiter schicken:

```
InputStream in = ...;
OutputStream out = ...;
...
int tmp;
while((tmp = in.read()) != -1)
 out.write(tmp);
```
Ist allerdings nicht performant, besser mittels eines Array lesen und schreiben.


----------



## kay73 (18. Sep 2010)

..der Post passte nicht wirklich. Nimm madboys Ansatz. Und mit dem Puffern ist das so eine Sache: Du weist beim alten Java IO nicht, wieviele Bytes noch kommen und wieviel Du puffern sollst.


----------



## darkeye2 (19. Sep 2010)

hmm, wie ist den das mit dem PipedInput / Output Stream realisierbar, ich weiß nicht, wie ich dennen  den stream vom socket übergeben kann, kann mal einer ein beispiel geben (hab ja 2 sockets, die dann eben daten austauschen sollen)


----------

